# Colby Pit Bulls & other Bloodlines



## LatinoLingo (May 21, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I am a new member on this forum. My name is Giuseppe and I am from Germany. I hope to learn a lot from you and I am pleased that I found this forum. 

20 years ago my father brought our first American Pit Bull Terrier "Joe" to our home in Germany. I have been growing up with dogs my entire life, but this breed is very special. Since that day I am absolutely enthralled with these dogs. I enjoy remembering beautiful moments with our Joe. 

One month ago I learned about the Colby family. am more than impressed with Colby’s accomplishment and passion for these dogs. Words cannot describe the respect and the admiration I have for that family. My biggest dream is to buy a Colby Pitbull, of course. I have written Pete Colby an email already, but I am not sure he will write me back. I read that Pete & John Colby don’t share the same passion as Louis B. Colby had.

At this Point: Rest in peace Louis. I wish I had met you. It would have been an honor to me. And I would say thank you for everything you accomplished for the APBT. A great man has been taken from us and he left a hole that nobody can fill in.

I do know that Pete is still selling fowl and therefore some patience is advised until you receive an answer. And I can definitely wait. If he will write me anyway, I be very, very happy. Surely, there is just a little chance to get a Pit Bull from the Colby Family. Therefore I would like to know if there are relatives or some near friends of Louis which still are breeding the Colby Pit Bull bloodline and how to get connected to them.

It makes me really sad to see what happened to the APBT in recent years. All the great breeders, all the great names have died or stop breeding dogs. There is no replacement, on the contrary, the breed goes down the drain. All these XXL Bully Super Pit Bull garbage is just terrible for the APBT. As Joseph L. Colby wrote in his book almost 100 years ago, the American Pit Bull Terrier is the greatest breed in the world. There are no other dogs like these. As brutal, disgusting and merciless the history of these dogs seems, they are very, very valuable. I neither judge John P. Colby nor Joseph L. Colby for their enthusiasm in “the game” - although I am glad this chapter in the history of the Pit Bull is finally closed. But one thing should be clear: the “gameness” of an American Pit Bull Terrier makes the big difference between this breed and all other breeds. If this “gameness” is not abused, it will be unbelievably valuable for all human beings. But, like I said, it makes me sad to so what happened to the APBT . All the work The Colby family invested in the breeding of these dogs and all the work they are (hopefully) still investing is also unbelievably valuable to all human beings. A Pit Bull could do so much good for us, I am hoping that more people will recognize it. 

Do you know any other original APBT bloodlines?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There are lots of true APBT bloodlines. There was just an ADBA show in Italy a few weeks ago. You should have gone. 
I have met and am acquaintances with Pete Colby. I'm not sure he would ship a dog to Germany. But there are lots of great game bred true apbts in Europe. I actually have one from Poland that I flew in. There is a lot of Frisco in Europe as well as OFRN, Eli and a few others. 
There are many people still breeding true to form apbts. You just have to know where to look. Your best bet is to attend an ADBA show and talk to the people there. I believe there is one in Holland coming up soon and maybe another Italy one.  
I own 5 APBTs all which are bred true to form. I actually have a hammonds/heinzl/Eli bitch that will eventually be bred to a pure Colby dog. I am in the USA and am in no way advertising just letting you know they are out there. Don't let the fat sloppy mastiff mutts lead you to think there are no true APBTs left.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

This are shows coming up in the Netherlands (Holland)
07-17-2016: Xtreme event Holland (With Tom Garner enz..) and is in Arnhem.
Close by the German border.

Xtreme Event on FB:
https://www.facebook.com/xtremeeven...41829.573716849451262/633099243513022/?type=3



















Good Luck


----------



## LatinoLingo (May 21, 2016)

Thank you so much Jimxxx! I would love to meet Tom Garner. I`ll try to be there. Maybe my boss won`t give me a day off. He is a... Thanks again for the advice.


----------

